# Arizona opportunity



## icassell (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm planning to drag my kids to this one.  I hope some other AZ TPF members can use this info.

COPPERSTATE.ORG


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 4, 2010)

Might see you there! Looks like something interesting to do 
Theres this Official Phoenix Faerie Festival Homepage too if you like " Rennisance-ish stuff and Faeries " Coming up next month...


----------

